# Visa Money Question



## ItchyFeet (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi there,

Just a quick question: one of the questions on the visa application form asks how much money I will be bringing into the country. It's a hard question for me to answer accuarately at present.

Any tips? I neither want to exaggerate or underestimate the amount incase this hinders my application.

Regards,

ItchyFeet


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Money*



ItchyFeet said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a quick question: one of the questions on the visa application form asks how much money I will be bringing into the country. It's a hard question for me to answer accuarately at present.
> 
> ...


The general answer is $1000 or less. This is one of those hangover nonsense questions from years back before electronic banking. It can pretty much be ignored. I brought $500 in cash with me and then transferred $10,000 once I got here. No questions asked or answered.


----------



## ItchyFeet (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheers. Big help.


----------

